

Ask HN: Email Service Provider For Web Apps - apedley

I know all about companies such as Mail Chimp and aweber but they seem more for email campaigns to a group of people. Yet with each public app I create I need to add email capabilities for password resets, confirmations or notifications. Is there a company that I can integrate with that would do this for me.<p>So I would just call an API method saying, send an email to this email, with this template (that I preloaded in their system) and this data. Then I could use the companies email tracking capabilities, unsubscribe and other list management functionality without having to do it all on my site.
======
there
<http://sendgrid.com/>

~~~
apedley
thanks, looks great.

------
jranck
Amazon: <http://aws.amazon.com/ses/>

Rackspace: <http://www.rackspace.com/apps/email_hosting/>

~~~
aquark
I use SES (from C#) and it integrated very painlessly and seems to work
flawlessly.

Between EC2/S3/Cloudfront/SES Amazon offers a very compelling suite of
products that no-one else has replicated. Sure they may not be absolutely the
best and certainly not the cheapest, but the single vendor benefit is great.

------
jeffepp
<http://postmarkapp.com> \- we love it.

------
nodesocket
postmarkapp.com is amazing. They have API's and also standard SMTP provider.

~~~
apedley
Thanks, certainly looks promising. I have a few to checkout now.

------
markerdmann
<http://mailgun.net/>

~~~
apedley
very close, but Mailgun are programmable mail boxes, I can easily do the
coding for sending emails etc, I already have that, I was more after the list
management and list statistics/tracking when sending emails.

